# new 10G vert



## kiltboy1675 (Feb 28, 2007)

Just got done with the hard stuff the front vent, drain, and glass. im gonna do the background later this week.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Looks very clean. How does the front open I can't tell ?


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

NIce work. Details on your lighting please?


----------



## the_noobinator (Jan 14, 2007)

do you have a 50/50 bulb in there?


----------



## kiltboy1675 (Feb 28, 2007)

the door is held in place by mirror clips at the bottom and top, theyre really small and are painted black. they blend in really well. 

lighting is 10k and im fixing to get another daylight bulb to acompany the 10k, possibly a 6700k.


----------



## Laxman (Aug 26, 2005)

hey!!! your light......what are the dimensions of the light and canopy??? :lol:


----------



## kiltboy1675 (Feb 28, 2007)

umm not sure, its for sure 12 inches long and close to 8 inches wide. 

its an orbit dual 18w, got it on ebay a while ago for around $40


----------



## Laxman (Aug 26, 2005)

the lights or canopy???
sounds good for me need 12x12


----------



## kiltboy1675 (Feb 28, 2007)

no canopy, just a light


----------



## kiltboy1675 (Feb 28, 2007)

i finished the gs last night, and just got done with the coco fiber and silicone. pics tonight.


----------



## Laxman (Aug 26, 2005)

ooo i like pics


----------



## kiltboy1675 (Feb 28, 2007)

ewww dirty, pic taken right after i got done with the coco fiber. ill clean it up and paint the sides for pics tomorrow.


----------



## Laxman (Aug 26, 2005)

looks good


----------



## the_noobinator (Jan 14, 2007)

i like the "cave" in the driftwood.


----------



## kiltboy1675 (Feb 28, 2007)

new pics shortly.


----------



## kiltboy1675 (Feb 28, 2007)

all i need now is to install the front door and get some broms. im gonna get my frogs when it starts to cool down this fall. im still undecided on what species of frogs i want for this tank, its between iquitos vents and intermedius.


----------



## Jencylivez (May 31, 2007)

looking good so far, whats going in there


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

i love that wood. very nice it be.


----------



## kiltboy1675 (Feb 28, 2007)

not sure yet. im looking for iquitos vents or some intermedius.


----------



## Jencylivez (May 31, 2007)

everything looks good so far, I cant wait till I have the time and money to start more vivs


----------



## the_noobinator (Jan 14, 2007)

did that "cave" come naturally in the wood? it would be a great place to plant a focal piece for your tank.


----------



## DizzyD (Sep 19, 2006)

i agree w/ Noobie 100%.


----------



## kiltboy1675 (Feb 28, 2007)

it did, its was hollowed out when i found it. i want to put a brom in it.


----------



## Laxman (Aug 26, 2005)

actually i would just leave it...it might be cool for the frogs
sortof like a natural film canister??


----------



## kiltboy1675 (Feb 28, 2007)

mos def, im gonna order plants tommorow from antone and get the tank cycling so it will be ready by this fall.


----------



## kiltboy1675 (Feb 28, 2007)

i finished the door and threw in some magnolia leaves. all i need now is the plants i ordered from antone.


----------



## the_noobinator (Jan 14, 2007)

you should definitely put some silicone in the wood hole so it holds water, and you may have a natural egg-laying spot!


----------



## kiltboy1675 (Feb 28, 2007)

when i prepped the wood a couple of months ago i filled the hole with silicone but not too much, there is prob a film canister size bowl in the wood. i think that the natural canister idea is perfect and i wont plant the wood.


----------



## Laxman (Aug 26, 2005)

Laxman said:


> actually i would just leave it...it might be cool for the frogs
> sortof like a natural film canister??


yeah my ideas are the best lol :lol: 
it looks really cool though cant wait to see it planted


----------



## kiltboy1675 (Feb 28, 2007)

haha, yea they most definatly are. i should get the plants in a day or two. ill post pics when i get it done.


----------



## kiltboy1675 (Feb 28, 2007)

first stage planting, i still want a jewel orchid and few other filler plants. ill let the broms do their thing first. 

species list
1 N. lilliputiana Hybrid
2 N. Red Bird
1 N. carolinae Hybrid
1 N. 'Cheers'
1 Hoya curtisii


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

What is that smaller plant, creeping fig? If so, maybe let the vivarium fill in before you plant too much. Remember, over planting will be bad, so let thing settle before you decide to plant more. Maybe the only thing I would say is some small fern maybe in one of the front corners, and that looks good for 10g viv. I have a 15g vert I am working on, and keeping it not too cluttered is hard.


----------



## kiltboy1675 (Feb 28, 2007)

its hoya curtisii. i dont know how fast it grows, but im definatly gonna let the tank settle before i add more.


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Your tank is comming along very well. I love Intermedius and Iquito's vents as well.


----------



## kiltboy1675 (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks, I appreciate it.

The neo cheers is slowly deteriorating. I dont expect it to make it. 
Everything else is doing great, the top right brom is really starting to color up. The leaves are turing red and the veins are a deep pink.


----------



## Dog_Byte (Jan 22, 2007)

you make your own tanks or was that a "modded" aquarium tank?


----------



## kiltboy1675 (Feb 28, 2007)

Its just a modded standard aga 10g. I tried the custom tank thing, but i cant ever get them to look as clean as i want them to.


----------



## kiltboy1675 (Feb 28, 2007)

*3 Weeks Later*

From left to right; beginning shot, up to date, up to date moonlight


----------



## The_Greg (Sep 10, 2007)

just wanted to say thats a really cool looking viv!


----------



## kiltboy1675 (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks Greg, I just wish i had the money for frogs right now. 

Being a student is hard, haha.


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

Looks nice!

Some pretty simple advise for plant placement in general.

Always use odd numbers, makes it look much better(when in groups)

Also try and make lots of "triangles" in your viv which generates more interest and makes it look better. So with broms don't place them evenly but make it so if you where to draw a line from three to each other it would be a triangle.

Some simple things that people do in aquascaping that make a difference generally. Most people don't know about them in this hobby though

-Andrew :wink:


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Nice viv. I like the broms and that piece of wood is awesome.

Good advice Andrew. I'll see if I can use it in my next viv...


----------



## kiltboy1675 (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks Andrew, i will keep that in mind when i make my 20h. 

Thanks Anoleo2 i appreciate it.


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

Anoleo2 said:


> Nice viv. I like the broms and that piece of wood is awesome.
> 
> Good advice Andrew. I'll see if I can use it in my next viv...


Thanks, it's a pretty basic trick that can work wonders... Can't show any examples of it yet:wink: 



kiltboy1675 said:


> Thanks Andrew, i will keep that in mind when i make my 20h.
> 
> Thanks Anoleo2 i appreciate it.


No problem, You've got the whole making the vivarium down, now you just need to do a bit more with your plants and it will look even better! Now granted that intentions and what you envision don't always come out as you plan :roll: 

-Andrew


----------

